# Eix en eurospeak



## Tige

Bon dia a tothom...
Estic fent una traducció a l'anglés del contingut del Pla Nacional de Joventut, i no sé com traduir la paraula "eix" (els eixos del pla, els àmbits; no té un sentit físic). Alguna proposta?
L'altre dia Ahojan va fer referència a l'Eurospeak, i no n'havia sentit parlar mai, però el que estic escrivint ha d'anar a la UE. Coneixeu algun lloc d'internet útil per aquest tipus de vocabulari (Ahojan o qui sigui)?
Moltes gràcies... Salutacions!


----------



## louhevly

Tige said:


> Bon dia a tothom...
> Estic fent una traducció a l'anglés del contingut del Pla Nacional de Joventut, i no sé com traduir la paraula "eix" (els eixos del pla, els àmbits; no té un sentit físic). Alguna proposta?



"eix" has no simple translation, except in a mechanical sense.  Depending on the context you can translate it "basis", "main or central idea", etc.


Tige said:


> L'altre dia Ahojan va fer referència a l'Eurospeak, i no n'havia sentit parlar mai, però el que estic escrivint ha d'anar a la UE. Coneixeu algun lloc d'internet útil per aquest tipus de vocabulari (Ahojan o qui sigui)?
> Moltes gràcies... Salutacions!



I think Ajohan may have been being ironic.  Sometimes we use "speak" after a prefix to mean an unusual way of speaking; it's usually derogatory.  It comes from the term "newspeak" from the novel 1984 by George Orwell: "The basic idea behind Newspeak was to remove all shades of meaning from language, leaving simple dichotomies (pleasure and pain, happiness and sadness, good thoughts and thoughtcrimes) which reinforce the total dominance of the State."

So perhaps he meant Eurospeak to mean the silly lexical innovations politicians and bureaucrats use when speaking as European officials in a pan-European context.

See:
http://www.europarl.org.uk/EU/textonly/txeurospeak.htm

Eurospeak

The EU is well known for the use of Eurojargon and acronyms. Here you will find an explanation of some of the most frequently used terms. But if you come across Eurospeak that leaves you bemused, let us know and we will try to decipher the jargon.


----------



## Tige

Thanks, Lou...
I'm afraid I didn't get the irony of the Eurospeak!!  
With regard to the "eixos", and considering those are education, health, labour,... How about "main fields"?...


----------



## ajohan

Hi.
Lou was completely right about my use of Eurospeak. I couldn't have explained it better myself.
About your question Tige, I often translate bearing my audience in mind. If it was for native speakers, I would seriously consider 'central tenets' for 'eixos' but then again might use 'main ideas' for a pan-European or "Eurospeak reading " audience.

Cheers


----------



## ajohan

louhevly said:


> http://www.europarl.org.uk/EU/textonly/txeurospeak.htm[/URL]
> 
> Eurospeak
> 
> The EU is well known for the use of Eurojargon and acronyms. Here you will find an explanation of some of the most frequently used terms. But if you come across Eurospeak that leaves you bemused, let us know and we will try to decipher the jargon.


 
Well I am disappointed Lou. I really thought that I had been innovative and funny with that post and now it turns out that Eurospeak does really exist outside my imagination.


----------



## louhevly

Tige said:


> Thanks, Lou...
> I'm afraid I didn't get the irony of the Eurospeak!!
> With regard to the "eixos", and considering those are education, health, labour,... How about "main fields"?...



Perhaps.  Can you provide more context (at least a sentence or two)?


----------



## ernest_

Que tal "axis"?

*From WordNet (r) 2.0 : *  axis
       n 1: a straight line through a body or figure that satisfies
            certain conditions
       2: the center around which something rotates [syn: axis of
 rotation]
       3: the main stem or central part about which plant organs or
          plant parts such as branches are arranged
       4: in World War II the alliance of Germany and Italy in 1936
          which later included Japan and other nations; "the Axis
          opposed the Allies in World War II"
       5: a group of countries in special alliance [syn: bloc]
       6: the 2nd cervical vertebra; serves as a pivot for turning the
          head [syn: axis vertebra


----------



## Tige

El context és molt simple, perquè sovint són enumeracions: "el PNJ té un model estratègic amb nou eixos (i s'enumeren salut, treball, participació, habitatge...)". No acabo de veure clar "central ideas" perquè més que idees són àmbits de treball del Pla. Potser trobo més encertada la proposta d'Ernest, si es pot aplicar al contingut d'un pla o d'una llei...


----------



## ajohan

Una altra possibilitat és "divided into nine (main) areas". 'Axis' no es pot servir en aquest contexte.


----------



## Tige

OK. Adjudicat "Main areas". 
La veritat és que el text està ple d'"interinstitucionalitat" i paraules semblants, i començo a fartar-me'n de l'Eurospeak (i del catalainstitucionalspeak!!)
Gràcies a tots!!


----------



## ajohan

Aquí va una altra possibilitat: 'spheres of action'. Una mica "clumsy" però entendible. Tot depen del contexte.


----------



## Tige

Bon dia... Torno a treure el tema perquè acabo de veure en un projecte d'eurospeak   un apartat que es diu *"thematic axes"* (el projecte està redactat des d'Anglaterra), i el contingut és semblant al que jo volia dir amb els "eixos".
El meu text ja no el canviaré, però per a futures traduccions m'agradaria saber-ne la vostra opinió...
Com sempre, moltes gràcies...


----------



## ajohan

Ostres!
Mirant a Google, veig que "thematic axes" pot significar tot el que hem suggerit fins ara i més: central theme, main topic, main area, etc. Curiosament és bastant ménys comú en singular (axis); suposo perqué s'utilitza molt abans d'enumerar temes. Veureu que "ejes temáticos" i "eixos temàtics" són bastant comuns també i en singular sorten més 'hits' que en anglès.
Molt interessant - s'aprenen coses noves cada dia però amb Google aconsello precaució per la quantitat de traduccions literals que hi surt. No sé què pensar. Tinc tots els meus diccionaris i llibres en un altre pis i aquests dies estic 'tirant' d'internet per tradüir.


----------



## louhevly

Tige said:


> Bon dia... Torno a treure el tema perquè acabo de veure en un projecte d'eurospeak   un apartat que es diu *"thematic axes"* (el projecte està redactat des d'Anglaterra), i el contingut és semblant al que jo volia dir amb els "eixos".
> El meu text ja no el canviaré, però per a futures traduccions m'agradaria saber-ne la vostra opinió...
> Com sempre, moltes gràcies...



An excellent example of Eurospeak.  Only to be used when communicating with hardcore bureaucrats ;-).

Seriously, there is nothing really wrong with it in a formal, governmental context. But it doesn't exactly come "tripping off the tongue" and in less formal contexts it might sound a little pretentious.


----------



## Tige

Great!! The project I'm working on is adressed to those bureaucrats!! 
Thanks to you both for your help!! I'm really learning many things...


----------

